# Aftermarket jubilee bracelet?



## smenns (Jan 8, 2017)

Im looking for a 20mm gold jubilee bracelet for my citizen eagle seven. Curious as to where I can find a relatively inexpensive and good quality bracelet. There are lots on eBay but I'm just not 100% on their quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi

not sure if this is any help. see link below to gold coloured bracelets , it may be well out of your expenditure thinking , and I have not bought anything from them so cant vouch for their service , but it may give you some ideas?

deano

http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-s722h720-SOLID-20mm.html


----------



## smenns (Jan 8, 2017)

deano1956 said:


> hi
> not sure if this is any help. see link below to gold coloured bracelets , it may be well out of your expenditure thinking , and I have not bought anything from them so cant vouch for their service , but it may give you some ideas?
> deano
> http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-s722h720-SOLID-20mm.html


Thanks for the recommendation, probably going to avoid buying a mew strap though as ive just bought a leather one for the watch intended. Just going to focus on saving for a new diver i think .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

